# Commercial roofers not geting GCOP (general contractors overhead & profit)



## TheInsGuy (Mar 31, 2014)

First of all... I'm not a contractor and I'm not "advertising" or "selling" anything. 

Skipton & Associates, Inc. works very closely with Construction Consultants, Roofing Contractors, Contractors Associations, Restoration Companies, HOA's, BOMA, Apartment Associations and business owners. We are a Claims Management Company that specialize in insurance related claims that are being denied, delayed and underpaid by the insurance company. For over 20 years, we average 2-3 times more than what they initially offer. 

The reason why I'm writing this is because ide like to hear your insurance related stories... 
-fighting over the bid with the insurer/adjuster
-what they say when they deny/delay/underpay
-how it effects your work
-what the business owner thinks
-does anything get resolved? if so.. how?
......and of course the crap they try and pull (best part)

Your stories will help our current commercial roofing partners by letting me know what exactly you go through..and how we can assist when the need arises.

Thanks,
Brad D
Skipton & Associates, Inc.

http://www.skiptonandassociates.com
http://www.linkedin.com/pub/brad-duncan/89/a06/471/


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

TheInsGuy said:


> The reason why I'm writing this is because ide like to hear your insurance related stories...
> -fighting over the bid with the insurer/adjuster
> -what they say when they deny/delay/underpay
> -how it effects your work
> ...


We've had very few commercial claims on our end. One stands out for me. 

Very small roof. On a grain elevator, 80' up, moten buildings built all around it butting up together, 4 or more layers of various asphalt roofs.


Bid the project, adjuster asked why so much. I told him, he told me what it should cost, I informed him how much of PITA of a project it was and how the owner wanted us to do it. 

They signed our contract, we did the job they paid. 

I/we don't fight for insurance money. Our price is our price.


----------



## TheInsGuy (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks for the response! What would you say is the ratio of bid to actual claims paid?... you bid $50,000 and the adjuster offers $30,000....


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

2.5:1 ratio Some where around that. I'm going off memory since I lost a lot of the files due to a computer crash.


----------



## TheInsGuy (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks. Do you get a lot of hail damage in Nebraska? For the insurance claims you've done, what's the insured peril? Fire, hail, wind, flood etc...


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

TheInsGuy said:


> Thanks. Do you get a lot of hail damage in Nebraska? For the insurance claims you've done, what's the insured peril? Fire, hail, wind, flood etc...


I've never done one that was hail damage. It's all been wind.


----------

